# Adopting an older hedgie



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

I am expecting to adopt my first hedgehog next week. I have been doing research about hedgehogs for quite some time, and have finally decided I am ready for one. Then i realized that all of the information that is presented most the time are geared towards Babies going to new homes. I am adopting an older, full grown hedgie. He was taken in by a women who had dealt with hedgehogs before, but has no desire to keep the one she has rescued. She found him outside about a month ago, and had posted looking for his owner. She never had a reply, and has been caring for him until i inquired. We both came to the conclusion that either the little guy escaped or was released by his owner. I then decided i wanted to give him a forever home. 

My current worries are starting to add up. I know that he is most likely full grown, but we do not know his age. Is there any way to determine age? Along with the age concern, I was also curious about temperament and behavior. She has told me that he is not being socialized a whole lot... Only about once a day. She has also informed me that he is not litter trained. Will his age affect his ability to be socialized with enough patience? Will i be able to litter train him even if he is full grown? Overall i just want him to have a happy home!

Thanks for any help that anyone can give, and I an very sorry if this is under the wrong thread, or has already been addressed!


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

First off, if he is not quilling, there is no way to tell his age.

Some adults will adjust well with new owners and even become more friendly with socialization. There is no gaurantee, that he will improve his temperament.

Litter box training??? maybe, maybe not. It is something you will just have to try.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

First of all, I want to say that it is a great thing that you are doing, being willing to take on a fully grown hedgie. It's true, a lot of people want babies and so it's great that you want this one who needs a home. 
I think if you are willing to spend time with him, and take things at his pace, things will be fine. Not all hedgehogs are snugglers, so if he wants to run around, but is comfortable having you there, that is good. As well, if he's not being really aggressive, don't mind picking him up. It might be intimidating at first, but he needs to know that you are not afraid of him. 

As for litter training, I was lucky in that respect. What I did was take his poop and put it in the litter box to put the smell there and to let him know that was where he was supposed to be going. Mine happened pretty quickly but it might take some time. So just try to be patient and see what happens. It may not work out, but hedgehogs are often naturally clean creatures so he may end up going in one area of his cage anyway. 

Anyway I hope that things work out for you and the little guy. Just be patient and calm and caring. I can't wait to see pictures of him and hope that things work out! Remember, that everyone on here is willing to help. Good luck!!! =)


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

My Riley is of undetermined age, he was guessed at two years old. I absolutely LOVE HIM!!! He is so mellow and sweet! Now I also have a youngster hedgie who has bonded with my daughter and wants nothing to do with me so I'll take my older Riley any day. ha! 

I have one that is litter box trained (older one) and one that is not. I've done all the tricks with the one who isn't and he just wont train. *shrug* at least the poop is small. For me its no different than adopting or raising a dog, each individual pet has its pros and cons but you can love them anyhow. Congrats on your adoption!


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, We finally got our hedgie last night. it was a hissing ball of quills! Poor thing was definitely not too happy at all, especially about being moved. We don't know the sex yet, and will never know the age, but I hope to bring the little thing out of its ball in time  I love the coloring though... Dark brown with white tips...just gorgeous. 

I got more background on the little one when I went to get it. Apparently someone had it outside in a playpen, and hedgie dug under and escaped to this lady's barn. She found it there and took it in. That would be wonderful, if she actually wanted to keep it. I felt so bad for it when I got there. She was keeping it in a rabbit cage, which can be drafty to begin with. She had the cage in a basement, which couldnt have been above 65ºF, and it was surrounded by cats and at least 10 dogs. She was feeding it a friskies cat food... which i wouldnt even feed a cat, and the wheel was a hamster wheel. I was more than happy to get him out of there, even if he turns out to be a grump! A Cute grump that is!


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Ahava said:


> It may not work out, but hedgehogs are often naturally clean creatures so he may end up going in one area of his cage anyway.


If you are very, very lucky. Quillbert loves to make a horrible mess of his cage. Some hedgehogs can be litter trained, some are not as "refined" as their brothers and sisters. It really just depends on your hedgie.

Also, as far as I know there is no definitive way to determine age in an adult hedgehog. Although the vet might be able to give you an estimate based on teeth wear.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

What a lucky fellow to be adopted by you! Can't wait to see pictures if you can post them. Would love to see his new home after hearing about his previous conditions. What a lucky little hedgie.


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, today I took him (i have determined that he is a he finally) out and let him run around on my desk. Last night he used his wheel like a maniac (we bought a flying saucer, as the idea of poo going over his head was frightening). His cage was quite clean this morning, with the exception of the wheel he liked so much. Today i finally got him to unroll so i could see his adorable little snout, but he tucks back under with pretty much any movement and the littlest sound.  He's too cute though, and i really do think he will be quite a nice hedgie as soon as he realizes i'm not out to eat him!

Here are some photos!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 3e2c9395e5

We named him Quilloughby


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Those pictures are cute! That's pretty open for only a day or two in his new home. 

I adopted Quigley as an older hedgehog. I know his approximate age (he is about three years old now, we've had him for about 11 months). I visited him a few times before I made any commitment. The most I saw of his face for a while was the tip of his nose. The thing that made me take him and made me sure he would come round was that being held by me for the first time it didn't take him long to poke his nose out (just the very tip). First he would stop huffing and then open just enough to take a sniff then close again only to repeat a few minutes later. 

Bonding that really works for us is going out. Once he trusted me enough to open all the way while I was holding him we started going on short trips together. I'd take him to do laundry (I live in an apartment building with a laundry room in the basement) I take him for walks with him inside my winter coat (as long as it's only mildly cold) and in the nice weather we went to the park. Most of the time we were out in the day and he would just be sleeping on my lap or in my coat but this sort of all day bonding really worked. 

Judging by those pictures your new little guy will come around in no time.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Ahh he is ridiculously adorable! Congrats on your boy. 

He seems to be doing really well and you are taking everything in stride. I have a flying saucer too and I really like it. 
Hearing how he is already adjusting I am really excited to see how much more outgoing he will become. 

Have fun with him!!! =)


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just gorgeous! How wonderful he has a new loving home!


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

You have enough love and care in your heart for whatever your new friend will bring, he is handsome, and just like people and pets, they all have different temperments.

We just got 3 year old Jadyn, Henry's mom and Bolt's grandma, how could we resist ? :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

My little guy seems to be adjusting better and better. He has been out and about a few times, but still puffs up when he hears noises or sudden movements happen. I can hear him running on the wheel all night, and i get a lovely poopy wheel in the morning. Although, I cannot complain too much, because he only goes on the wheel. I did have a curiosity though... I havent seen any pee. He is drinking his water... would he being going on the wheel as well?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I think that the pee gets mixed up on the wheel and is hard to see. I very rarely see pee from Quigley.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Linsoid said:


> My little guy seems to be adjusting better and better. He has been out and about a few times, but still puffs up when he hears noises or sudden movements happen. I can hear him running on the wheel all night, and i get a lovely poopy wheel in the morning. Although, I cannot complain too much, because he only goes on the wheel. I did have a curiosity though... I havent seen any pee. He is drinking his water... would he being going on the wheel as well?


I have a white liner on the cookie sheet under the wheel. This is the only way I've seen pee. I use white so I can see the color in case there would ever be blood. The rest of the cage isn't white, just that area. I've also seen pee if I check on them about one hour after I shut off their light for bedtime. Riley will use his wheel for a potty then hops off. So I sneak in and clean it and can see the pee at that time (what hasn't run off, that is) I have slacked off doing this every night but the times I do it sure makes for less mess the next day.


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

SO i thought that i would get lucky and he would only poo on the wheel. Sadly that is not the case anymore! He scampers along... leaving little... well rather large turds. Oh well... I will just be a slave to his poo. I finally had the gaul to hold him in bare hands today, as he is slowly getting to know me. I did have a few more questions that have popped up in the past few days though. 

When i am handling him.. whether on a blanket or my shirt... he tends to poo. Is that normal, and is there any way to discourage this?

Also, i was wanting to give him babyfood as a snack now and again... what types are best?


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I am glad to hear that your hedgie is adjusting nicely. The husband and I adopted an older hegdie from a breeder here. Every one was buying the babies (which is completely understandable) but this little lady was almost 2 and I checked in on the site often and saw that no one way buying her. I went over and picked her up and I love her to death. She was a little stressed for the first few days, but now has settled in and is a happy hedgie. 

As far as the hedgie "scampering" along and leaving gifts behind, I found that was the case with Pequop too. I think that is just normal behaviour. I know it is surprising how big their little stinky's can be! When you handle her and she poos, I wouldn't recommend "discouraging" it, and especially since she is an older hedgie, you might just have to put up with her poopy! I know that when we get Pequop out for her playtime at night and let her run around on my husbands tummy and legs, she makes poopy on him and we just clean it up after the play time is over!!! I think they are just "poo while I explore" hedgies. hehe I might not have the best advice, but that is how I deal with MY hedgie. I just view her poo as a part of the "package".  

From what I understand on baby food is that it is pretty open for treating them! I don't give my love baby food, so I wouldn't know which ones to suggest, but I would just grab a container and try it out in VERY small amounts. If she/he doesn't take it right away, it doesn't mean that they are completely rejecting it.. it just might be THAT time. So I would try different times and re-offer the baby food here and there to really determine whether or not she/he really likes it. Also, you can freeze the baby food in the mean time so you don't waste any!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Whyte leaves presents everywhere he goes. When he starts to explore my daughter puts him back in his house. She takes him out for cuddle time in her hat and so far he does not poo when he is just cuddled up in the hat. She grew tired of cleaning up his presents. We put down towels on the sofa in the beginning so at least it wouldn't be on the sofa fabric but she has now decided to just put him away for explore time.
I got lucky with Riley, he's just a cuddler and so far has not pottied on me. But his feet are horribly messy every day, his Flying Saucer is so gross every day.


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

Quilloughby's feet get pretty yucky sometimes too, and his wheel is dirty.. but never absolutely horrid. I'm not really worried about the poo.. It's just something i am learning to deal with, and thats much easier now that i can see his lil' face! I'm hoping to give him a new living space soon as well.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow Stephanie. How wonderful that you gave such a loving home to the older hedgie. She is a doll too-I saw her vampire picture!!! Just adorable.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you very much shetland! I will post more pics and formally "introduce" her once she is settled in at about a month (which is VERY soon). :mrgreen:


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

Its amazing how well my little guy is coming around. He unballs quite quickly now, and scurries along. We moved him to a different apartment (my boyfriend's) last night, and he ran on his little wheel all night long and ate up all of his food!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Very glad to hear this Linsoid! I bet Quilloughby will be settled in with you in no time, if not already! :mrgreen: 

I love the name too!


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

So i took this photo a few days ago and i thought it definitely needed to be shared










its like hes saying "Cheese" for the camera!!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL it's a great picture. Such a big toothy smile!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my goodness, what a funny face! Adorable.


----------

